# :: ECS Tuning :: R55 R56 R57 ECS Exact-Fit Brake Lines



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

If you spend time and money renewing your brake hardware and linings, you ought to consider upgrading to ECS Tuning Exact-Fit brake hoses, and do the job right. These premium brake hoses are stronger, more durable, and better protected than the originals.

They are shielded in stainless steel mesh reinforcement, and coated with bright red vinyl for added protection. Available by the axle for front or rear, or as a complete vehicle set, our DOT-approved, tailored hoses fit like OE for hassle-free installation.



Fitment: 
MINI R55 Cooper/S/JCW Clubman (2008+)
MINI R56 Cooper/S/JCW (2007+)
MINI R57 Cooper Convertible /S Convertible/JCW Convertible (2009+)

Click HERE to order today!!!

Don't need a full set? No big deal, we still have you covered!!! 
Click HERE for Front lines
Click HERE for Rear lines​


----------

